# *HELP* Puppy won't pee at new apartment!



## JMurdock710 (Jun 10, 2012)

I have a 6 month old German shepherd/great Dane mix puppy who won't pee outside at our new apartment that we just moved into. We got her at 3 months and had her potty trained at our old place within a few weeks. It got to the point where she would whine at the door when she needed to go. We would take her out and she would pee/poo within a minute or two. We would also take her out before bed and she would be fine till morning. Now we moved into a new apartment a few days ago and she has only gone a few times. She doesn't whine at the door though. She pooped in the house today which had NEVER happened before even at the old place. Now when I take her outside before bed, she doesn't go. Just walks around forever and then heads for the door. She used to go all the time at the old place whenever we took her out. Now she doesn't go at all...i don't know what to do...please help!


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I think she still needs more time to adjust. Big changes like moves affect dogs more greatly than humans. She's probably very uncomfortable in this new and strange place, so inside is more like "home" and that's where she wants to go potty. Remember, going potty makes a dog very vulnerable, so if they don't feel safe they won't go. I think you need to go back to puppy basics and crate her until she settles into her new place. You need to re-teach that new home is not a potty. Perhaps take her on a longer walk to get things going? You could try give her a reward for sniffing the grass to get her to sniff it more. Also, if there is a particular stop you like to take her, take some of her old urine and feces and rub it into that area so it smells more like "her".


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

Use Natures Miracle to kill the scent where your dog has had accidents inside. Pick the location outside where you want your dog to potty , take a sample of your dogs poo/pee outside and mark that area and take your dog to that place to potty...It may take a few tries but your dog will get it.

EDIT: Sorry Wicket , I did not read down to your post. Your suggestions are spot on...

oldhounddog


----------

